# T-Max Film - Fixer Times



## jrgoresko (Apr 26, 2004)

I just recently started working in my darkroom again, and while I was looking up appropriate chemical times, I read that the fixer time for T-Max 400 is 5-10 minutes.  Is it better to do closer to 10 or 5?  Does it matter?  Because, I'd obviously rather not spend more time if it's unneccesary.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Take the leader you cut off the roll of film to get it onto the developing reels and dip it in the fixer.  Time how long it takes to clear (become completely transparent).  Double this time to determine how long to fix.

Rapid fixers work in 1/2 to 1/3 the time as regular fix.


----------



## jrgoresko (Apr 26, 2004)

You do this every single time you process a roll of film?  Just to see how the effects of storage are changing the amount of time it takes for the fixer to work completely?  Also, I can't expose my film to light until I've finished fixing, correct?

You're helping me a ton with all these answers.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## oriecat (Apr 26, 2004)

You can open the tank after the stop bath and watch the film fix if you want.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend exposing the film to light until it's been in the fixer for at least 30 seconds, and I personally never do it until it's been in for at least 3 minutes.  I may be paranoid, but better safe than sorry.

I test for clearing time when I'm using a film I'm not as familiar with, or when I question my fixer strength.  Since I pretty much stick with 2 or 3 types of BW film, and always try to use fresh fixer then I pretty much know what the clearing time is already.


----------

